# Sawgrass SG800 Printing black dots on images



## MARCEL10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello, 

I am very sorry to say that I am a disappointed customer . So far I have been in business for 6 years, and had to buy 3 Ricoh GX7000(print heads went bad) and 1 SG800, all of which gave me problems.

Now this week while using the Printer SG800 for a job of 100 slates, all the prints came out with small black dots all over the artwork.

I really don't understand why I am having so many issues with this printer (SG800). Shouldn't this be the best printer for Sublimation?
It has been problematic from the first day of its use. Bybass tray, colours off.

Can someone please help me with these issues, it would be much appreciated. 

Sawgrass support in UK are useless. I've called them multiple times to complain my issues where never resolved. 

This is definitely the last time I will spend my hard earned money on a ricoh or sawgrass product and I will make sure that everyone knows about it. 

Please see attached file as reference for the problem mentioned above.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That's not the printer.
Are you running the printer with Sawgrass ink?
Are you using the 'powerdriver' and selecting ceramic/glass?
Are you using a recommended paper such as Trupix? (Dynosub is no good)
Are you pre-heating the slates and the base plate to remove moisture? 
Are you pressing 'through' the slate?
I used to have that problem in the very beginning and it was because of too much heat, It does usually polish off with a decent car polish like auto glym.
To have that much trouble with a Ricoh from the start, exhaust customer support and lose heads you really should buy an Epson and make full use of the support on here.


----------



## MARCEL10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Dekzion,

Are you running the printer with Sawgrass ink? 
Yes sublijet hd ink

Are you using the 'powerdriver' and selecting ceramic/glass? 
Virtuoso Print Manager 5.1 r1219

Are you using a recommended paper such as Trupix? (Dynosub is no good) 
Textprint-R

Are you pre-heating the slates and the base plate to remove moisture? 
Its not from the slates because I see the small dots when I print them out on paper. They become much brighter when I heat press them down to any object. mugs,slates etc
I really think I have some setting that is off. I see the small dots mostly on low resolutions photos. Its wired because on the GX7000, the small dots never show up. Doesn't matter if the photo is low or high resolution. 
I will check some more settings and let you know.
This problem is driving me crazy... 

Thanks for your reply,
Marcel


----------



## MARCEL10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Im REALLY happy to say problem is Fix.

Dave from UK Sawgrass support installed a special Virtuoso SGDT edition print manager and black dots are gone.

Im a happy guy. ;-)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

woohooo! jumping up and down running all around for you! good stuff.


----------

